# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत >  ~रंगीले राजस्थान की कुछ निराली तश्वीरे ~

## shashi009

इस सुत्र्रा में पेश कर रहा हू राजस्थान के मन मोहने वाले चित्र जेसे हवेलिया, गढ़, वह के लोग, मंदिर, मिटटी के टीले इत्यादि, आशा है आप सबको पसंद आएगा, अपने विचारों से अवगत अवश्य करवाए तथा इसमें आप सबके सहयोग की भी आशा है, धन्यवाद   :Tiranga:

----------


## shashi009

यह है झुंझुनू स्थित रानी सत्ती दादी के मंदिर का बाहरी दरवाजा

----------


## shashi009

नवलगढ़ शेखावटी में स्थित प्रशिध पोद्दारो की हवेली, इसपे बनाए गए भित्ति चित्र सेकडो साल पुराने होकर भी नए लगते है.

----------


## shashi009

पोद्दार हवेली के अंदर की सजावट देखने वाले का मन मोह लेती है

----------


## love.15

vaha bhai maza aa gaya jari rakhe

----------


## shashi009

> vaha bhai maza aa gaya jari rakhe


*बहुत धन्यवाद दोस्त जो की आपको सूत्र पसंद आया, आशा है इसी प्रकार होशाला बढ़ाते रहेगे.*

----------


## shashi009

राजस्थान का मशहूर करनी माता का मंदिर जो की चूहों के कारन ज्यादा प्रसिध है.

----------


## shashi009

*करनी माता के मंदिर के अंदर चूहों की दावत*

----------


## shashi009

बीकानेर का मशहूर जानगढ़ फोर्ट

----------


## shashi009

*मंदिर का जटाधारी  पुजारी*

----------


## shashi009

*जैसलमेर का प्रशिद्ध किला*

----------


## shashi009

जैसलमेर स्थित बड़ा बाग के दुर्लभ अवशेष

----------


## shashi009

जैसलमेर में सारंगी बजाने में तल्लीन लोक कलाकार

----------


## shashi009

जैसलमेर का गंगासागर घाट पर आई मछलिया

----------


## shashi009

जैसलमेर का बांका राजपूत

----------


## shashi009

पानटवो की सुप्रशिद्ध हवेलिया (जैसलमेर )

----------


## shashi009

नवरात्री व दशहरे के पर्व पर दुर्गा माँ को चढ़ाये गए छप्पन भोग का दृश्य

----------


## shashi009

रेगिस्तान का जहाज ऊंट और बांका जवान

----------


## AJAYHMH

बीकानेर राज्य के दो प्रमुख क़िलों में से हनुमानगढ़ दूसरा क़िला है। यह क़िला लगभग 52 बीघे भूमि में फैला हुआ है और ईंटों से सुद्दुढ़ बना है। चारों ओर की दीवारों पर बुर्जियाँ बनी हैं। क़िले का एक द्वार कुछ अधिक पुराना प्रतीत होता है। प्रधान प्रवेश द्वार पर संगमरमर के काम के चिह्म अब तक विद्यमान है। कहा जाता है कि इस क़िले में कई गुम्बदाकार इमारतें बनी थी पर अब वह नहीं हैं। क़िले के एक द्वार के पत्थर पर 1620 ई. खुदी है। उसके नीचे राजा का नाम व 6 रानियों की आकृतियाँ भी बनी हैं जो अब स्पष्ट नहीं हैं। क़िले के भीतर का जैन उपासरा प्राचीन है। क़िले में एक लेख फ़ारसी लिपि में लगा है, जिससे बताया जाता है कि यह बादशाह की आज्ञा से कद्दवाहा राय मनोहर ने संवत् 1665 (1608 ई.) में वहाँ मनोहर पोल नाम का दरवाज़ा बनवाया था।

----------


## sunnyy02

दोस्तों यह जोधपुर का महरान गढ़   फोर्ट  है

----------


## sunnyy02

जोधपुर के मंडोर गार्डेन  की  कुछ झलकिया

----------


## shashi009

> बीकानेर राज्य के दो प्रमुख क़िलों में से हनुमानगढ़ दूसरा क़िला है। यह क़िला लगभग 52 बीघे भूमि में फैला हुआ है और ईंटों से सुद्दुढ़ बना है। चारों ओर की दीवारों पर बुर्जियाँ बनी हैं। क़िले का एक द्वार कुछ अधिक पुराना प्रतीत होता है। प्रधान प्रवेश द्वार पर संगमरमर के काम के चिह्म अब तक विद्यमान है। कहा जाता है कि इस क़िले में कई गुम्बदाकार इमारतें बनी थी पर अब वह नहीं हैं। क़िले के एक द्वार के पत्थर पर 1620 ई. खुदी है। उसके नीचे राजा का नाम व 6 रानियों की आकृतियाँ भी बनी हैं जो अब स्पष्ट नहीं हैं। क़िले के भीतर का जैन उपासरा प्राचीन है। क़िले में एक लेख फ़ारसी लिपि में लगा है, जिससे बताया जाता है कि यह बादशाह की आज्ञा से कद्दवाहा राय मनोहर ने संवत् 1665 (1608 ई.) में वहाँ मनोहर पोल नाम का दरवाज़ा बनवाया था।


*बहुत बढ़िया दोस्त, सहयोग के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद 
*

----------


## shashi009

> दोस्तों यह जोधपुर का महरान गढ़   फोर्ट  है





> जोधपुर के मंडोर गार्डेन  की  कुछ झलकिया


*सन्नी दोस्त, बहुत ही बढ़िया चित्र है दोस्त, बहुत अच्छा लगा, सहयोग के लिए बहुत धन्यवाद.*

----------


## sunnyy02

धन्यवाद.

----------


## Lovely.indian

बहुत बढ़िया प्रदेश है राजस्थान. मैं आज से लगभग 7 साल पहले जयपुर गया था. मेरा तन तो वापिस आ गया लेकिन मन अभी तक वहीं है. बहुत सुंदर अति उत्तम प्रदेश , मेरे प्रदेश से से भी जियादा.

----------


## sunnyy02

,यह जोधपुर का उम्मेद भवन पेलस है  इसके अलावा इससे छित्तर पेलस   के रूप में जाना जाता है १९३०  में विशेष रेत प्रयुक्त पत्थर की वजह से बनाया गया है, इस महलका निर्माण महाराजा  उम्मेद सिंह जी  ने करवाया था. यह केवल 20 वीं सदी अकाल राहत परियोजना है  अकाल मे जनता को  रोजगार देने के तहत बनाया महल है. यह 16 वर्षों में बनाया गया था.महल के एक भाग को  होटल में बदल दिया गया, एक हिस्सा संग्रहालय हैं

----------


## sunnyy02

:bloom:  :bloom:  :bloom:

----------


## shashi009

रेगिस्तान में ऊंट और पर्यटक

----------


## shashi009

जोधपुर का मेहरानगढ़ का किला

----------


## shashi009

महरानगढ़ के किले के अंदर का दृश्य हाथो की छाप

----------


## shashi009

मेहरानगढ़ का मोती महल के अंदर का खूबसूरत नजारा

----------


## sushilnkt

राजस्थान की पावन दरा पर आप का सुवागत हे .........
और आप ने हमारे राजस्थान की आप को से परेम भेट ..............
राजस्थानी माटी की सुगंद आप के लिए .........................

----------


## sushilnkt

पदारो रो माहरे देस ये आप के सुवागत के लिए .................

----------


## shashi009

सुशिलजी बहुत सुन्दर चित्र, लाजवाब, सहयोग के लिए धन्यवाद.   :clap:    :lips:

----------


## shashi009

उमेद भवन पेलेस - जोधपुर

----------


## shashi009

जोधपुर का रंगीन नजारा

----------


## shashi009

जशवंत महल

----------


## shashi009

सरदार मार्केट- सिर्दिकोट - जोधपुर

----------


## shashi009

भेड बकरियों को लेजाते - चरवाहे

----------


## shashi009

राणकपुर का भव्य व सुन्दर जैन मंदिर

----------


## shashi009

रणकपुर जैन मंदिर के अंदर का सुन्दर दृश्या

----------


## AJAYHMH

*हनुमानगढ़ में बहुत ही सुंदर बनाया हुआ है ये गुरद्वारा*

----------


## sushilnkt

राजस्थानी फोटो जो मन में घर बना ले

----------


## shashi009

> *हनुमानगढ़ में बहुत ही सुंदर बनाया हुआ है ये गुरद्वारा*





> राजस्थानी फोटो जो मन में घर बना ले


*अजयजी और सुशीलजी बहुत ही सुन्दर चित्र दिखये है आपने, मन खुश हो गया है देख कर, सहयोग के लिए आपका दिल से धन्यवाद.
*

----------


## shashi009

दुर्गा पूजा और दशहरे का त्यौहार हर्ष और उल्हास से मनाते हुए श्रद्धालु.

----------


## shashi009

पानी कलशे ले जाती हुई पनिहारिने

----------


## shashi009

दी ताज लेक पेलेस - उदयपुर का भव्य दृश्य

----------


## shashi009

उदयपुर का सुन्दर व नयनाभिराम दृश्य

----------


## shashi009

शम्भू निवास महल उदयपुर

----------


## AJAYHMH

bhaut hi sunder hai lage raho mitr

----------


## sushilnkt

जब लगे प्यास तो कुछ भी ना लगे दूर

----------


## sushilnkt

जब हो निकासी की बात तो पीछे क्यों ......

----------


## shashi009

> bhaut hi sunder hai lage raho mitr


*दोस्त आपको बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद की राजस्थान के चित्र आपको पसंद आये, हमारी मेहनत सफल हो गई, आगे भी इसी प्रकार सहयोग देते रहे.*

----------


## shashi009

> जब लगे प्यास तो कुछ भी ना लगे दूर





> जब हो निकासी की बात तो पीछे क्यों ......


*बहुत ही सुन्दर और लुभावने चित्र प्रस्तुत किये है दोस्त आपने, आपका सहयोग के लिए हार्दिक धन्यवाद, आगे भी इसी प्रकार सहयोग करते रहे इसी आशाके साथ धन्यवाद.*

----------


## shashi009

जैन मंदिर में भक्त जन भजन कीर्तन करते हुए.

----------


## shashi009

वैष्णव साधू महाराज

----------


## shashi009

पुष्कर तीर्थ में लंगूर प्रजाति के बंदरों का समूह

----------


## shashi009

पुष्कर तीर्थ का विहंगम दृश्य जहा पर सृष्टि रचियता श्री ब्रह्माजी का विश्व में एकमात्र प्रशिद्ध मंदिर है.

----------


## shashi009

पुष्कर तीर्थ में घाट पर पवित्र जल में स्नान करते श्रधालु.

----------


## shashi009

पुष्कर घाट का एक और चित्र

----------


## shashi009

पुष्कर में स्थित गुरुद्वारा

----------


## shashi009

जयपुर का विश्व प्रशिध हवा महल

----------


## shashi009

जैन मुनि - जयपुर

----------


## shashi009

जयपुर के एक मंदिर के बरामदे में आराम करते भक्त.

----------


## shashi009

जयपुर में साधू महाराज

----------


## shashi009

जयपुर का मशहूर जल महल

----------


## shashi009

जयपुर के आमेर महल का अद्भुत नजारा

----------


## shashi009

गोबर से थेपडिया बनाती ग्रामीण ओरते

----------


## shashi009

यह है राजस्त्थान के दर्शनीय स्थल दर्शाते नक्शा (नोट तू स्केल )

----------


## AJAYHMH

*हनुमानगढ़ में सिला माता का मंदिर इस मंदिर की बहुत मान्यता है इस मंदिर में दूध चड़ने से मनोकामना पूरी हो जाती है  ऐसा मानना है*

----------


## shashi009

> *हनुमानगढ़ में सिला माता का मंदिर इस मंदिर की बहुत मान्यता है इस मंदिर में दूध चड़ने से मनोकामना पूरी हो जाती है  ऐसा मानना है*


*बहुत ही उपयोगी जानकारी दी है अजय भाई आपने, बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद.*

----------


## shashi009

श्री रानी सती दादी माँ की भव्य झांकी - रानी सती दादी मंदिर - झुंझुनू - राजस्थान

----------


## shashi009

शेखावाटी इलाके में बनी छतरिया, शिल्पकला का अद्भुत प्रदर्शन

----------


## shashi009

~शेखावाटी इलाके में बनी छतरिया, शिल्पकला का अद्भुत प्रदर्शन ~

----------


## shashi009

शेखावाटी इलाके में बनी छतरिया, शिल्पकला का अद्भुत प्रदर्शन ...

----------


## shashi009

नवलगढ़ में स्थित बाबा रामदेव पीर के मंदिर में बाबा रामदेव की संगमरमर पर उकेरी हुई झांकी

----------


## shashi009

इतिहास की अमूल्य धरोहर..

----------


## shashi009

खम्भों पर स्थित गोलाकार गुम्बद

----------


## shashi009

खम्भों पर स्थित गोलाकार गुम्बद

----------


## shashi009

खम्भों पर स्थित गोलाकार गुम्बद व अद्भुत चित्रकारी

----------


## shashi009

~ खम्भों पर स्थित गोलाकार गुम्बद व अद्भुत चित्रकारी ~

----------


## shashi009

राष्ट्रीय पक्षी मोर

----------


## shashi009

~ राष्ट्रीय पक्षी मोर ~

----------


## shashi009

ग्रामीण राजस्थान की झलक दिखलाती एक खूबसूरत पेंटिंग

----------


## shashi009

धरती धोरा की, एक खूबसूरत दृश्य

----------


## shashi009

अपने अमूल्य विचार अवश्य प्रकट करे

----------


## sushilnkt

*आप को बता दू की भाई ....

श्याम जी का मेला सुरु हो चूका हे .............

आप राजस्थान के श्री श्याम जी , लखदातार के दरबार में हाजरी का टाइम आज्ञा हे*

----------


## sushilnkt

*प्रेम से बोलो जय बाबा की ..................* :bloom:  :bloom:  :bloom:  :bloom:

----------


## shashi009

सुशीलजी, क्या बात है, खाटू श्याम की क्या नयनाभिराम छवि पेश की है आपने, फोटो देखकर मन आनंद से भर गया है. बोलो खाटू श्याम की जय, शीश के दानी की जय, हारे के सहारे की जय, लखदातार की जय, जय श्री श्याम, खाटू नरेश की जय. 
 सुशीलजी में भी लच्छमंगढ़ सीकर का रहने वाला हू, अभी मुंबई स्थाई निवास हो गया है.

----------


## sushilnkt

*भाई में नीम का थाना सीकर का रहे वाला हु और आप को सूचित कर ता हु 

श्री श्याम के दरबार में हजारी दे कब आरहे हो भाई क्यों की मेला सुरु हो चूका हे 

१५ओर १६ का लास्ट मेला हो गा ..........
बोलो खाटू श्याम की जय, शीश के दानी की जय, हारे के सहारे की जय, लखदातार की जय, जय श्री श्याम, खाटू नरेश की जय.*

----------


## AJAYHMH

shri khatu shyam ji ki jay bhut aachi jaankari di

----------


## shashi009

श्री हनुमानजी महाराज, सालासर धाम - चुरू - राजस्थान

----------


## AJAYHMH

मैं भी सालासर हनुमानजी के आस पास का ही रहने वाला हु, आपने यह जानकारी देकर मैं खुश कर दिया

----------


## sangita_sharma

> यह है झुंझुनू स्थित रानी सत्ती दादी के मंदिर का बाहरी दरवाजा


आपने दादी के मंदिर की बहुत बढ़िया तस्वीर पेश की हे ये मंदिर ८०० साल पुराना हे रानी सटी दादी के देश विदेश में कई मंदिर हे

----------


## sangita_sharma

> *भाई में नीम का थाना सीकर का रहे वाला हु और आप को सूचित कर ता हु 
> 
> श्री श्याम के दरबार में हजारी दे कब आरहे हो भाई क्यों की मेला सुरु हो चूका हे 
> 
> १५ओर १६ का लास्ट मेला हो गा ..........
> बोलो खाटू श्याम की जय, शीश के दानी की जय, हारे के सहारे की जय, लखदातार की जय, जय श्री श्याम, खाटू नरेश की जय.*


 बाबा बुलाएगा तो ज़रूर आएँगे श्याम धनि की जय हो

----------


## sushilnkt

*तो आप सब अन्तर्वासना फॉर्म के सभी भाई और ..............उनको मेरी तरफ से नोता हे .................*

----------


## crazyhunger

many many thanks to you. your work is very nice. you gave many information about Rajastan. Thanks

----------


## shashi009

> आपने दादी के मंदिर की बहुत बढ़िया तस्वीर पेश की हे ये मंदिर ८०० साल पुराना हे रानी सटी दादी के देश विदेश में कई मंदिर हे





> बाबा बुलाएगा तो ज़रूर आएँगे श्याम धनि की जय हो





> *तो आप सब अन्तर्वासना फॉर्म के सभी भाई और ..............उनको मेरी तरफ से नोता हे .................*





> many many thanks to you. your work is very nice. you gave many information about Rajastan. Thanks


दोस्तों आप सभी का इस सूत्र पर हार्दिक स्वागत व् बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद, आपने अपने अमूल्य विचारों से अवगत करवाया, शुक्रिया.

----------


## sangita_sharma

शशि जी राजस्थान में अमरसर (चोमू ) में बहुत उंचाई पर एक कालिका माता का मंदिर हे वंहा बहुत छोटी मूर्ति हे क्या आप ऊस मूर्ति की तस्वीर आपलोड कर सकते हे में आपकी शुक्र्गुजार गुजार रहूंगी

----------


## shashi009

> शशि जी राजस्थान में अमरसर (चोमू ) में बहुत उंचाई पर एक कालिका माता का मंदिर हे वंहा बहुत छोटी मूर्ति हे क्या आप ऊस मूर्ति की तस्वीर आपलोड कर सकते हे में आपकी शुक्र्गुजार गुजार रहूंगी


*सीमाजी, स्वागत, क्षमा करना दोस्त, अभी तो मेरे पास नहीं है परन्तु कुछ दिनों बाद राजस्थान जाउगा तब अवश्य आपकी इच्छा पूरी करने की कोशिस करुगा.*

----------


## sushilnkt

:bloom:  :bloom:  :bloom:  :bloom: जय  श्री राम ............

----------


## shashi009

> जय श्री राम ............


*अति सुन्दर व मनमोहक चित्र प्रस्तुत किया है दोस्त आपने प्रभु श्री राम का. जय श्री राम !!!*

----------


## sushilnkt

सशी भाई आप मुंबई में कहा पर हो कोयो की मेरा फ्रेंड भी हे उस का बर्थडे हे आज उसके लिये एक गिफ्ट मेरी और से सबी अन्तर्वासना फॉर्म के भाई को

----------


## shashi009

> सशी भाई आप मुंबई में कहा पर हो कोयो की मेरा फ्रेंड भी हे उस का बर्थडे हे आज उसके लिये एक गिफ्ट मेरी और से सबी अन्तर्वासना फॉर्म के भाई को


*सुशीलजी, आपकी भेट को दिल से स्वीकार किया, बहुत बढ़िया है, आपका बहुत धन्यवाद, मुंबई में में गोरेगांव में रहता हू.*

----------


## sushilnkt

*क्या भाई सूत्र बंद ही कर दिया क्या ...
राजस्थान का इतिहास बहुत ही बड़ा हे .... 
पुरे भारत  में सब से बड़ा इतिहास हे *

----------


## Teach Guru

बहुत ही जबरदस्त चित्र है मित्र|

----------


## shashi009

> बहुत ही जबरदस्त चित्र है मित्र|


*दोस्त, सराहना के लिए बहुत धन्यवाद. +++रेपो पॉइंट स्वीकार करे.*

----------


## shashi009

सूत्र को जल्द ही वापस शुरू करुगा.

----------


## Amigo.

> जोधपुर का मेहरानगढ़ का किला


वाह शशी जी आपके चित्र कमाल के हैं .आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## shashi009

> वाह शशी जी आपके चित्र कमाल के हैं .आपका धन्यवाद


दोस्त उत्साह बढ़ाने के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद.

----------


## shashi009

इस सूत्र को जल्दी ही गति मान करुगा दोस्तों.

----------


## shashi009

इस सूत्र को जल्दी ही गतिशील करुगा दोस्तों.

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

आच्छा सूत्र है मेरी तरफ से रोप +++++++++

----------


## RAJESJ

शशिजी, इस सूत्र को देखा, बड़ा ही सुन्दर सूत्र बनाया है आपने, और भी पोस्ट करे.

----------


## shashi009

> शशिजी, इस सूत्र को देखा, बड़ा ही सुन्दर सूत्र बनाया है आपने, और भी पोस्ट करे.


*राजेशजी आपका दिल से धन्यवाद की आपको सूत्र पसंद आया, आपको जल्द ही इस पर नै प्रस्तुति मिलेगी धन्यवाद.*

----------


## Alexander the great

एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद. कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें

----------


## DIWANA DON

*दोस्त आपका ये सूत्र बहुत ही अच्छा लगा, और यह जानकर कि आप राजस्थान से हो दिल बाग बाग हो गया.यूँ तो राजस्थान में बहुत से दर्शनीय स्थान हैं,आपने बहुत अच्छी कोशिश की इसे गति देते रहें.कोशिश करूँगा कि इसमें मैं भी सहयोग दूँ,क्योंकि मैं भी सीकर के पास का ही रहने वाला हूँ. लक्ष्मण गढ़ कई बार जा चूका हूँ.बहुत ख़ुशी हुई मंच  मिलकर,*धन्यवाद

----------


## shashi009

> *दोस्त आपका ये सूत्र बहुत ही अच्छा लगा, और यह जानकर कि आप राजस्थान से हो दिल बाग बाग हो गया.यूँ तो राजस्थान में बहुत से दर्शनीय स्थान हैं,आपने बहुत अच्छी कोशिश की इसे गति देते रहें.कोशिश करूँगा कि इसमें मैं भी सहयोग दूँ,क्योंकि मैं भी सीकर के पास का ही रहने वाला हूँ. लक्ष्मण गढ़ कई बार जा चूका हूँ.बहुत ख़ुशी हुई मंच  मिलकर,*धन्यवाद


दोस्त आपका सूत्र पर हार्दिक स्वागत, आपकी बाते पढकर बहुत अच्छा लगा, आप भी सीकर के पास रहने वाले है और में भी, बहुत अच्छा लगा. धन्यवाद.

----------


## shashi009

> एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद. कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें


अलेक्जेंडरजी, आपको बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद मित्र.

----------


## shashi009

सूत्र को शीघ्र ही अप देत करुगा. देरी के लिए क्षमा.

----------


## draculla

> सूत्र को शीघ्र ही अप देत करुगा. देरी के लिए क्षमा.



हाँ मित्र आप अपने सभी सूत्र को अपडेट दीजिए.
बहुत दिनों बाद आये है.
आप कैसे है?

----------


## SS SHARMA

दोस्त ,इस सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक बधाई , सूत्र की गरिमा  को बनाए रख कर इसे गति देते रहे धन्यवाद्
साथ ही शेखावाटी की माटी को नमन जिस पर हमने जन्म लिया

----------


## SS SHARMA

अरावली पर्वत माला की एक झलक  ...................

----------


## SS SHARMA

जयपुर का एक विहंगम दृश्य

----------


## sangita_sharma

http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...t=1889&page=10
मेरी डिमांड का क्या हुआ भाई जी

----------


## shashi009

याद है दोस्त, आपका किया वादा याद है, शायद अगले महीने तक वादा पूरा कर पाउगा, जनवरी में राजस्थान जाने का प्रोग्राम है. धन्यवाद.

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> जयपुर का एक विहंगम दृश्य





> अरावली पर्वत माला की एक झलक  ...................




शर्मा जी आप ऐसे हरियाली भरे राजस्थानी चित्र ही डालो 

लोगो के मन  जो राजस्थान की छवि है वो  ही बदल जायेगी ++++

----------


## shashi009

> दोस्त ,इस सूत्र के लिए हार्दिक बधाई , सूत्र की गरिमा  को बनाए रख कर इसे गति देते रहे धन्यवाद्
> साथ ही शेखावाटी की माटी को नमन जिस पर हमने जन्म लिया





> अरावली पर्वत माला की एक झलक  ...................





> जयपुर का एक विहंगम दृश्य


बहुत ही सुन्दर और लुभावने चित्र दिखाए है शर्माजी आपने. बहुत अच्छा लग रहा है. सहयोग के लिए आपको धन्यवाद.

----------


## SS SHARMA

रणकपुर का जय मंदिर

----------


## lotus1782

बहुत खूब ................वाह 
रंगीले राजस्थान के क्या कहने

----------


## nhwtonk

Sunahari kothi Tonk

----------


## nhwtonk

Jama Maggid, Tonk

----------


## sangita_sharma

यंहा हर कदम कदम पे धरती बदले रंग 
देस रंगीला रंगीला देस मेरा रंगीला

----------


## SS SHARMA

> यंहा हर कदम कदम पे धरती बदले रंग 
> देस रंगीला रंगीला देस मेरा रंगीला


यानि आप भी राजस्थान से ही है , यह जानकर अच्छा लगा

----------


## nhwtonk

> यंहा हर कदम कदम पे धरती बदले रंग 
> देस रंगीला रंगीला देस मेरा रंगीला


निराले राजस्थान की निराली बात है

----------


## preetam

> निराले राजस्थान की निराली बात है


 :Tiranga: राजस्तान की आन बान और शान ही निराली है :Tiranga:

----------


## preetam

A Fort of Rajasthan

----------


## preetam

Amer Fort, Jaipur

----------


## preetam

Dish of Rajasthan

----------


## preetam

> Dish of Rajasthan


:mango:मुंह मे पानी आ गया:mango:

----------


## shashi009

> Attachment 296799 Dish of Rajasthan


*प्रितामजी, बहुत अच्छा लगा आपकी प्यारी और निराली तश्वीरे देख कर, आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद, इसी प्रकार सहयोग करते रहे, इसी आशा के साथ.*

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

> Attachment 296799 Dish of Rajasthan




आहा ..मज़ा आगया देख कर दिल करता है की अभी इस खा जाऊ l

----------


## SS SHARMA

.........

----------


## SS SHARMA

उमेद भवन पैलेस -- जोधपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

माउन्ट आबू की नक्की झील

----------


## SS SHARMA

सूर्यास्त का मोहक दृश्य --माउन्ट आबू

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

मित्र शर्मा जी क्या उमेद भवन पैलेस -- जोधपुर को अंदर से देखने की अनुमति है ????

----------


## preetam

> *प्रितामजी, बहुत अच्छा लगा आपकी प्यारी और निराली तश्वीरे देख कर, आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद, इसी प्रकार सहयोग करते रहे, इसी आशा के साथ.*


*होसला हफाजई के लिए शुक्रिया* central 14

----------


## ratthore

> मित्र शर्मा जी क्या उमेद भवन पैलेस -- जोधपुर को अंदर से देखने की अनुमति है ????


हे जी देखने की अनुमति

----------


## shashi009

> सूर्यास्त का मोहक दृश्य --माउन्ट आबू


*शर्माजी, बहुत ही लाजवाब और सुन्दर तश्वीरे दिखाई है आपने, मन मंत्रमुग्ध होगया है +++++ रेपो पॉइंट स्वीकार करे.*

----------


## shashi009

> *होसला हफाजई के लिए शुक्रिया* central 14


*प्रितामजी आपको अच्छी प्रस्तुति के लिए ++++ रेपो पॉइंट*

----------


## preetam

> *प्रितामजी आपको अच्छी प्रस्तुति के लिए ++++ रेपो पॉइंट*


बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद् आगे भी कुछ अच्छा करने का प्रयास कर सकें , प्रेरणा दें :gift:  :gift:  :gift:

----------


## preetam

राजस्थानी कलाक्रति

----------


## Chandrshekhar

चित्रो के बादशाह sashi भाई को सलाम   ॥

----------


## shashi009

> चित्रो के बादशाह sashi भाई को सलाम   ॥


*
 चंद्रशेखरजी क्यों अपने दोस्त को शर्मिन्दा करते हो, आप लोगो के प्रेम और सहयोग से ही थोडा बहुत कर पाटा हू.
आप सभी दोस्तों और सदस्यों को नव वर्ष २०१२ की हार्दिक शुभकामनाये.*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *
>  चंद्रशेखरजी क्यों अपने दोस्त को शर्मिन्दा करते हो, आप लोगो के प्रेम और सहयोग से ही थोडा बहुत कर पाटा हू.
> आप सभी दोस्तों और सदस्यों को नव वर्ष २०१२ की हार्दिक शुभकामनाये.*


आपका नव वर्ष भी मंगलमय हो मित्र ।

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma

झुन्जुनु वाली  सरकार की जय हो

----------


## SS SHARMA

सिटी पैलेस --उदयपुर

----------


## shashi009

*शर्माजी , बड़ी ही मनोहारी प्रस्तुति है......+++++ रेपो पॉइंट स्वीकार करे दोस्त.*

----------


## SS SHARMA

विंटेज कार - उदयपुर

----------


## shashi009

> विंटेज कार - उदयपुर


*शर्माजी लाजवाब व् दिलचस्प प्रस्तुति है..धन्यवाद आपको.*

----------


## SS SHARMA

शम्भू निवास - उदयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

सहेलियां री बाड़ी  - उदयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

रणकपुर का जैन मंदिर - उदयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

रणकपुर का जैन मंदिर -२ -- उदयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

महाराणा प्रताप का मान सिंह पर आक्रमण  -- उदयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

पिछोला झील  -- उदयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

नागदा  -- उदयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

मानसून पैलेस  -- उदयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

कुम्भलगढ़ -- उदयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

कुम्भलगढ़ 2-- उदयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

कुम्भलगढ़ -- उदयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

जंतर-मंतर - जयपुर

----------


## ragini sangwan

रंगीले राजस्थान की सुंदर प्रस्तुति के लिए फोटो डालने वाले को बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया 

सभी चित्र मज़ेदार है

----------


## preetam

*:pointlol:*

----------


## swami ji

फोटो कहा हे दोस्त दिखाई नहीं दे रहेहे  ,,....

----------


## SS SHARMA

जल महल-जयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

जल महल 2-जयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

जल महल 3-जयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

[ATT   आमेर का किला -जयपुर ACH=CONFIG]304673[/ATTACH]

----------


## SS SHARMA

जग निवास द्वीप- उदयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

जग मंदिर पैलेस - उदयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

ईसर लाट- उदयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

हवा महल - जयपुर

----------


## Raja44

राजस्थान का अच्छी छवि पेश की है शर्मा जी

----------


## shashi009

*बहुत ही सुन्दर फोटो है, इन सुन्दर फोटोज ने तो मन मोह लिया है, धन्यवाद.*:clap::lips::clap:

----------


## sushilnkt

आप ने तो मेरा मन खुशियों से भर दिया 

क्या छटा बिखेरी हे मेरे राजस्थान की ..

----------


## pony_s

*जय श्री श्याम बाबाकी एक मनोहारी दरबार*

----------


## pony_s

*राजस्थान का एक खेत*

----------


## shashi009

> *जय श्री श्याम बाबाकी एक मनोहारी दरबार*


* बोलो श्री खाटूवाले श्याम धनि की जय, लखदातार की जय, हारे के सहारे की जय, हारे का सहारा प्रभु श्याम हमारा. शीश के दानी की जय.*

----------


## shashi009

> *जय श्री श्याम बाबाकी एक मनोहारी दरबार*





> *राजस्थान का एक खेत*


*पोनिजी, बहुत ही सुन्दर प्रस्तुति है आपकी, आपको सहयोग के लिए हार्दिक धन्यवाद + रेपो पॉइंट.*

----------


## SS SHARMA

> *जय श्री श्याम बाबाकी एक मनोहारी दरबार*


 अति सुंदर छवि बाबा श्याम की

----------


## SS SHARMA

जगदीश मंदिर - उदयपुर

----------


## shashi009

*बहुत बड़ा और भव्य मंदिर है, इसकी छठा बड़ी महोहारी है, इतनी सुन्दर तश्वीर के लिए बहुत धन्यवाद दोस्त.*

----------


## pony_s

*जय जय श्री सालासर धाम की -- श्री सालासर बाबा की एक छवि*

----------


## Raja44

अच्छी तस्वीरेँ हैँ राजस्थान की राजस्थान राजपूतोँ की आन बान शान का जीता जागता सबूत है

----------


## shashi009

> *जय जय श्री सालासर धाम की -- श्री सालासर बाबा की एक छवि*


*सालासर धनि की जय हो, अंजनी के लाला की जय हो, संकट कटे मिटे सब पीरा, जो सुमिरे हनुमत बलबीरा. मनमोहक और सुन्दर झांकी पेश की है दोस्त.*

----------


## Neelima

बहुत ही सुन्दर प्रस्तुति है

----------


## shashi009

> बहुत ही सुन्दर प्रस्तुति है


नीलिमाजी, बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद आपको.

----------


## SS SHARMA

हल्दी घटी संग्रहालय - उदयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

गलता  मंदिर - जयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

फ़तेह सागर झील  - उदयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

एक लिंगी   - उदयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

एक लिंगी फोर्ट   - उदयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

सिटी पैलेस II   - उदयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

सिटी पैलेस I  - उदयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

सिटी पैलेस म्यूजियम   - उदयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

सिटी पैलेस - जयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

B M  बिरला प्लेटेरेनियम - जयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

अम्बर फोर्ट १८६७ की फोटो - जयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

अम्बर फोर्ट 1860 की फोटो - जयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

अम्बर फोर्ट आधुनिक  - जयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

बागोरा की हवेली    - उदयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

अलबर्ट हॉल म्यूजियम   - जयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

आहर  - उदयपुर

----------


## sangita_sharma

राजस्थान के किले गढ़ मंदिर वंहा के गाँव वंहा का रहन सहन देख कर बस एक ही बात मन में आती हे तेरा मुझसे हे पहले का नाता कोई .............................

----------


## sangita_sharma

> यानि आप भी राजस्थान से ही है , यह जानकर अच्छा लगा


में तो पूना से हु ............

----------


## sushilnkt

> में तो पूना से हु ............


जयपुर आने की इच्छा हे क्या 

तो पूरी कर देगे 
होली पर होली मिल्न समारोह में आ जाना जी

----------


## sangita_sharma

> जयपुर आने की इच्छा हे क्या 
> 
> तो पूरी कर देगे 
> होली पर होली मिल्न समारोह में आ जाना जी


ओ हो इच्छा पूर्ति भगवान् आपको प्रणाम

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## SS SHARMA

> में तो पूना से हु ............



फिर आपकी लोकेशन जयपुर क्यों है

----------


## SS SHARMA

राम निवास बाग़ - जयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

गैटोर-जयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

जयगढ़ क़िला, जयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

महाराजाओं के गैटोर - जयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

गैटोर में मेहराब, जयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

बी.एम. बिडला सभागार- जयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

अम्बर क़िला, जयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

लक्ष्मी नारायण मंदिर - जयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

गोविंद देवजी का मंदिर - जयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

नक्की झील - माउंट आबू

----------


## SS SHARMA

माउंट आबू की वेधशाला

----------


## SS SHARMA

पुष्कर झील, अजमेर

----------


## SS SHARMA

अढाई दिन का झोपडा, अजमेर

----------


## sangita_sharma

> फिर आपकी लोकेशन जयपुर क्यों है


मुझे पसंद हे .....

----------


## SS SHARMA

ऊँट मेला, पुष्कर

----------


## shashi009

*सभी दृश्य एक से बढ़कर एक है, नयनाभिराम प्रस्तुति है शर्माजी, बहुत सुन्दर चित्र संग्रह है आपका, इन सब के दर्शन करवाने के लिए बहुत धन्यवाद.*

----------


## SS SHARMA

> *सभी दृश्य एक से बढ़कर एक है, नयनाभिराम प्रस्तुति है शर्माजी, बहुत सुन्दर चित्र संग्रह है आपका, इन सब के दर्शन करवाने के लिए बहुत धन्यवाद.*


  धन्यवाद दोस्त

----------


## SS SHARMA

राजस्थान का राज्य पक्षी गोडावन  सांभर झील में , जयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

लेक पैलेस - उदयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

नाहरगढ़ क़िला - जयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

राणा के महल का प्रवेशद्वार, मेवाड़ (उदयपुर)

----------


## SS SHARMA

मोती डुंगरी क़िला - जयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

राणा के महल का आंगन - मेवाड़ (उदयपुर)

----------


## SS SHARMA

त्रिपोलिया गेट, सिटी पैलेस - उदयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

सिटी पैलेस   -   जयपुर

----------


## nhwtonk

कृपया कोई मुझे यह बताने का कष्ट करेगा कि फोटो क्यों नहीं दिखाई दे रहे हैं | मुझे क्या करना चाहिए ?

----------


## nhwtonk

*राजस्थान का जहाज*

----------


## SS SHARMA

राज मंदिर सिनेमा हाल - जयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

चित्तौड़गढ़ का क़िला

----------


## SS SHARMA

कीर्ति स्तम्भ, चित्तौड़गढ़

----------


## SS SHARMA

हाथी महोत्*सव, जयपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

उदयपुर नगर का पिछोला झील से विहंगम दृश्य

----------


## SS SHARMA

रानी पद्मिनी का महल, चित्तौड़गढ़

----------


## shashi009

शर्माजी आपकी पोस्ट ने तो सूत्र में चार चाँद लगा दिए है, बहुत मनमोहक प्रस्तुति है दोस्त. धन्यवाद.  :clap:    :lips:

----------


## shashi009

*जैसलमेर के कुछ मन मोहक दृश्य.*

----------


## shashi009

*जैसलमेर के कुछ मन मोहक दृश्य.१*

----------


## SS SHARMA

डेजर्ट राष्ट्रीय उद्यान, जैसलमेर

----------


## SS SHARMA

अचलगढ़ क़िला, माउंट आबू

----------


## SS SHARMA

जैसलमेर का क़िला, जैसलमेर

----------


## SS SHARMA

अर्बुदा देवी मन्दिर, राजस्थान

----------


## SS SHARMA

सोनार क़िला जैसलमेर

----------


## SS SHARMA

नथमल की हवेली, जैसलमेर

----------


## SS SHARMA

गडसीसर सरोवर, जैसलमेर

----------


## SS SHARMA

अमरसागर, जैसलमेर

----------


## SS SHARMA

अमरसागर महल, जैसलमेर

----------


## SS SHARMA

बड़ाबाग़ जैसलमेर

----------


## SS SHARMA

पोकरण, जैसलमेर

----------


## SS SHARMA

मेहरानगढ़ क़िला, जोधपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

मेहरानगढ़ क़िला, जोधपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

मेहरानगढ़ क़िला, जोधपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

मेहरानगढ़ क़िला, जोधपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

मेहरानगढ़ क़िला, जोधपुर

----------


## SS SHARMA

मेहरानगढ़ क़िला, जोधपुर

----------


## Shri Vijay

बेहतरीन सूत्र सभी सहयोगियों को हार्दिक बधाई एवं शुभकामनाएँ

----------


## Raja44

> बेहतरीन सूत्र सभी सहयोगियों को हार्दिक बधाई एवं शुभकामनाएँ


यार विजय जी आप फालना मे रहते हो आपके आस पास भी काफी दर्शनीय जगह है ना

----------


## Shri Vijay

जी हा मित्र राजाजी परशुराम महादेव, विश्वप्रसिद्ध राणकपुर जैन मंदिर, निम्बोकानाथ आदि अनेको प्रसिद्ध स्थल है l

----------


## shashi009

> मेहरानगढ़ क़िला, जोधपुर


*
शर्माजी, इतनी अच्छी और सुन्दर तश्वीरे, एतिहासिक और राजस्थान की धरोहर आपने दिखाई है, मन प्र्फ्फुल्लित होगया है, इन सब को देख कर जेसे नाक में राजस्थान की माटी की सोंधी खुसबू समा गई हो, बेहतरीन प्रस्तुति है ++++ रेपो पॉइंट स्वीकार करे.*

----------


## shashi009

> बेहतरीन सूत्र सभी सहयोगियों को हार्दिक बधाई एवं शुभकामनाएँ


*विजयजी सूत्र पर हार्दिक स्वागत तथा सूत्र भ्रमण और अपनी भावनाओं से अवगत करवाया उसके लिए धन्यवाद.*

----------


## bawa009

:bloom: मित्र 

राजस्थान में खेती-बाड़ी ज़मीन लेने के लिए क्या क्या कागजात चाहिए ?

क्या दुसरे राज्यों के लोगों के लिए वहां ज़मीन लेना प्रतिबंधित है?

किर्पया करके मेरी जिज्ञासा शांत करें 

धन्यबाद

----------


## shashi009

> मित्र 
> 
> राजस्थान में खेती-बाड़ी ज़मीन लेने के लिए क्या क्या कागजात चाहिए ?
> 
> क्या दुसरे राज्यों के लोगों के लिए वहां ज़मीन लेना प्रतिबंधित है?
> 
> किर्पया करके मेरी जिज्ञासा शांत करें 
> 
> धन्यबाद


*बावाजी, मुझे इस सम्बन्ध में कोई जानकारी नहीं है.*

----------


## shashi009

.............................

----------


## shashi009

..........................१

----------


## shashi009

..........................२

----------


## shashi009

........................३

----------


## shashi009

..........................४

----------


## shashi009

................................................

----------


## shashi009

..........................६

----------


## shashi009

............................७

----------


## shashi009

...............,,,,................०

----------


## shashi009

.............................००१

----------


## shashi009

..........................००२

----------


## shashi009

............................००३

----------


## shashi009

.............................००४

----------


## shashi009

.............................००५

----------


## djdaddu.13

*शानदार पोस्ट है, बहुत ही सुंदर प्रस्तुति +++++* *बहुत बढ़िया मजा आगया*

----------


## shashi009

> *शानदार पोस्ट है, बहुत ही सुंदर प्रस्तुति +++++* *बहुत बढ़िया मजा आगया*


*दाद्दुजी, सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए आपका दिल से शुक्रिया, इसी प्रकार मनोबल बढ़ाते रहे.*

----------


## sangita_sharma

''रानी सती दादी मंदिर झुन्जुनु''


''सिंह द्वार ''


''मंदिर का पिछला हिस्सा''[/FONT][/COLOR]

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma

मुख्य दर्शन 

''जब कोई नहीं आता मेरी दादी आती हे चुन्दडी के पल्ले से माँ धन बरसाती हे ''

----------


## Raja44

अच्छे दर्शनीय चित्र हैँ

----------


## shashi009

> मुख्य दर्शन 
> 
> ''जब कोई नहीं आता मेरी दादी आती हे चुन्दडी के पल्ले से माँ धन बरसाती हे ''



सीमाजी, श्री रानीसती दादीजी की भव्य और सुन्दर झांकी दिखलाकर आपने बहुत ही बढ़िया और नेक काम किया है, आपका दिल से धन्यवाद, झुंझुनू के मंदिर और उसके परिसर की सुंदरता क्या कहने, बहुत आनंद की अनुभूति हुई देखकर.++++++ रेपो स्वीकार करे.

----------


## shashi009

> अच्छे दर्शनीय चित्र हैँ


*राजाजी, सही में इन भव्य और सुन्दर चित्रों को देखकर मन प्रसन्न हो गया है.*

----------


## sangita_sharma

आज फाल्गुन शुक्ल पक्ष की द्वादशी हे खाटू में श्याम बाबा के यंहा खूब धूम होती हे 
   बोलो ''शीश के दानी की जय ''

----------


## shashi009

> आज फाल्गुन शुक्ल पक्ष की द्वादशी हे खाटू में श्याम बाबा के यंहा खूब धूम होती हे 
>    बोलो ''शीश के दानी की जय ''



आज द्वादशी के शुभ दिन पर खाटू श्याम बाबा के दर्शन करवा कर बहुत ही पुण्य का कार्य किया है, आपके साथ हम सब को भी शीश के दानी के दुर्लभ दर्शनों का लाभ मिला, आपका हार्दिक धन्यवाद सीमाजी. +++++ रेपो स्वीकार करे.

----------


## shashi009

.,.*सभी दोस्तों को और मेहमानों को होली की हार्दिक शुभकामनाये .*

----------


## shashi009

आज आप सभी दोस्तों को पुष्कर (राजस्थान) की कुछ निराली तश्वीरे दिखाने जा रहा हू, आशा है आप सभी को पसंद आएगी. पुष्कर हिन्दुओ का बड़ा तीर्थ स्थान है, यहाँ पर विश्व का एकलोता ब्रह्माजी का पुराणिक मंदिर है. यहाँ का पशु मेला विश्व प्रशिध है.

----------


## shashi009

:bear:.....................२

----------


## shashi009

:Globe: .....................३

----------


## shashi009

:bell::bell:....................४

----------


## shashi009

........................५

----------


## shashi009

:cherries:........................१५५

----------


## shashi009

:lips:..........................६

----------


## shashi009

:cherries:.........................७

----------


## shashi009

:mango:............................८

----------


## shashi009

:bloom: .................................९

----------


## shashi009

:speaker:...............................१

----------


## shashi009

:Tiranga: .......................*पुष्कर घाट*

----------


## shashi009

:Globe: ....................*पुष्कर झील*

----------


## shashi009

:sun:...................................००१  ०

----------


## shashi009

central 14..........................२१२१

----------


## shashi009

:speaker:........................ब्रह्  ाजी

----------


## shashi009

:bell::bell::bell: ...................माँ काली

----------


## sangita_sharma

महारा हरा रे जवारा रे लांबा तीखा सरस वदिया 
इ कुन बोया रे की इ कुन सींच दिया 
इसर दास जी बोया रे की बाई गोरा सींच दिया  





राजस्थान में होली के दुसरे दिन यानी फाल्गुन कृष्ण पक्ष की एकम से ले कर चेत्र शुक्ल *पक्ष की तीज तक गणगौर पर्व की धूम रहती हे कुवारी *लड़कियां गणगौर माता से *उत्तम भावी पति की कामना करते हुए १६ दिनों तक ये पूजा करती हे और विवाहिताए अपने पति और सौभाग्य की कुशलता हेतु माँ गौरी की पूजा करती हे अंतिम दिन धूम धाम से इसर जी और गणगौर माता *को विदा किया *किया जाता हे*

----------


## shashi009

*सीमाजी, बहुत ही सुन्दर प्रस्तुति है गणगौर की, हामारे शेखावाटी इलाके में भी गणगौर का उत्सव बहुत ही धूमधाम से और चाव से मनाया जाता है. कल में गणगौर के मारवारी लोक गीत अवस्य दालुगा. आपका बहुत धन्यवाद.*

----------


## sangita_sharma

माउंट आबू जैन मंदिर

----------


## shashi009

*गणगौर का राजस्थानी लोक गीत*
*इसरजी तो पेचो बाँध, गौराबाई पेच सवार ओ राज,
केसर की सी क्यारी ओ राज, इसरजी में थारी साली हां....

इसरजी तो बागों पैर , गौराबाई बाग सवार ओ राज,
केसर की सी क्यारी ओ राज, इसरजी में थारी साली हां....

इसरजी तो धोती बाँध , गौराबाई लांग सवार ओ राज,
केसर की सी क्यारी ओ राज, इसरजी में थारी साली हां....

इसरजी तो सोवन न आया , गौराबाई सेज सवार ओ राज,
केसर की सी क्यारी ओ राज, इसरजी में थारी साली हां.*...

----------


## shashi009

> माउंट आबू जैन मंदिर


*सीमाजी, बहुत ही सुन्दर और भव्य जैन मंदिर के दर्शन करवाए है आपने, आपका हार्दिक धन्यवाद.*

----------


## sangita_sharma

माउन्ट आबू मंदिर 


नाम हे तेरा तारण हारा कब तेरा दर्शन होगा 

जिसकी प्रतिमा इतनी सुन्दर वो कितना सुन्दर होगा

----------


## sangita_sharma

जयपुर के पास जोबनेर नामक स्थान पर स्थित ज्वाला माता मंदिर की तस्वीरे चेत्र नवरात्री में यंहा बहुत बड़ा मेला भरता हे यंहा सती देह के जानू (घुटना ) को ही मुख आकृति से सजाया गया हे

----------


## shashi009

*राजस्थान का मशहूर गणगौर उत्सव*

----------


## shashi009

*राजस्थान का मशहूर गणगौर उत्सव....१*

----------


## sangita_sharma

क्या बात हे शशि जी लगता हे कल के ही चित्र हे

----------


## shashi009

> माउन्ट आबू मंदिर 
> 
> 
> नाम हे तेरा तारण हारा कब तेरा दर्शन होगा 
> 
> जिसकी प्रतिमा इतनी सुन्दर वो कितना सुन्दर होगा





> जयपुर के पास जोबनेर नामक स्थान पर स्थित ज्वाला माता मंदिर की तस्वीरे चेत्र नवरात्री में यंहा बहुत बड़ा मेला भरता हे यंहा सती देह के जानू (घुटना ) को ही मुख आकृति से सजाया गया हे


*सीमाजी, राजस्थान के अंदरूनी हिस्सों की बहुत ही बढ़िया और सुन्दर तश्वीरे प्रस्तुत कर रही है आप. आपका साधुवाद व +++++ रेपो पॉइंट.*

----------


## shashi009

> क्या बात हे शशि जी लगता हे कल के ही चित्र हे


*हां सीमाजी, आपका अनुमान सही है, उदैपुर में मेरी साली साहिबा रहती है, उन्होंने नेट पर डाली थी, मेने सदुपयोग कर लिया.*

----------


## shashi009

*राजस्थान का मशहूर गणगौर उत्सव........२*

----------


## shashi009

*राजस्थान का मशहूर गणगौर उत्सव..................३*

----------


## shashi009

*राजस्थान का मशहूर गणगौर उत्सव................४*

----------


## shashi009

*राजस्थान का मशहूर गणगौर उत्सव................५*

----------


## shashi009

*राजस्थान का मशहूर गणगौर उत्सव.......................६*

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## shashi009

*राजस्थान का मशहूर गणगौर उत्सव....................७*

----------


## shashi009

*राजस्थान का मशहूर गणगौर उत्सव...................८*

----------


## shashi009

*राजस्थान का मशहूर गणगौर उत्सव....................९*

----------


## sangita_sharma

You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.central

----------


## shashi009

सीमाजी, केसी लगी इशर -गणगौर उत्सव की तश्वीरे.

----------


## shashi009

> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.central


*
सीमाजी,आपके पोइंट्स से भी ज्यादा अहम बात मेरे लिए यही है की आपने इस सूत्र को ज़िंदा रक्खा है और मुझे प्रेरणा दी, यही मेरे लिए बहुत है. आपका दिल से धन्यवाद.*

----------


## shashi009

सीमाजी अब आप अपनी पोस्ट कर सकती है. धनयवाद

----------


## sangita_sharma

रणकपुर राजस्थान के मंदिरों की तस्वीरें

----------


## sangita_sharma

केसरिया बालम आवो नि पधारो नि म्हारे देस 
जैसलमेर राजस्थान के सुदूर इलाकों की कुछ तस्वीरें

----------


## sushilnkt

बहुत ही सुन्दर सुन्दर ............... राजस्थान की तस्वीर पेश की हे सीमा जी
मन को आप ने बहुत ही खुश कर दिया आप को बहुत बहुत थैंक्स जी ..............

----------


## sangita_sharma

जैसलमेर के किले और मंदिर

----------


## shashi009

*सीमाजी, बड़ी ही सुन्दर और मनाकर्शक प्रस्तुति है, बहुत ही अच्छा लगा देखकर, इस मनोहारी प्रस्तुति के लिए दिल से धन्यवाद और ++++ रेपो पॉइंट.*

----------


## sangita_sharma

कल्याण धणी डिग्गीपुर

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma

म्हाने दर्शन दीजो जी म्हार दिग्गी पूरी का राजा
बोलो समस्त  पातको  का  नाश  करने  वाले  ''कल्याण  धणी की  जय ''

----------


## sangita_sharma

खम्मा  खम्मा ओ म्हारा रुनिचे रा कंवरा 
ठाणे तो ध्यावे आखो मारवाड़ हो आखो गुजरात हो 
अजमाल जी रा कंवरा
बोलो ''राम सा पीर महराज की जय''

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## Raja44

सीमा जी राजस्थान का गौरव और मान बढा दिया आपने धन्यवाद है आपको

----------


## shashi009

*सीमाजी, आपकी प्रस्तुति इतनी अमूल्य है की इनको देख कर खुशी के साथ साथ मन गोरान्वित अनुभव कर रहा है की मेरा जन्म भी इसी मिटटी पर हुआ है और बचपन इसी मिटटी में खेलकर गुजारा है, आपक का दिल से धन्यवाद और +++++++ रेपो पॉइंट स्वीकार करे.*

----------


## sangita_sharma

जिण माता मंदिर सीकर  राजस्थान 
''बोलो भंवरों वाली माता की जय ''

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma

''अमर सुहागन री तू राठोरा री जाई पिवरियो सासरियो दोनु तारियो मीरा बाई''
 मेड़ता सिटी नागोर राजस्थान 




मीरा बाई म्युसियम 



मीरा बाई मंदिर मेड़ता

----------


## sangita_sharma

Attachment 435826



मीरा बाई महल

----------


## sangita_sharma

'देखा  मोहन  का  रूप  जोड़ा  रिश्ता  अनूप 
दूजा कोई स्वरुप मीरा माने न ''

----------


## shashi009

*कृष्ण और मीरा के अद्भुत रूपों के दर्शन कर कर जीवन धन्य हो गया, बहुत ही सुन्दर और मन लुभावन प्रस्तुति है. ++++ रेपो पॉइंट स्वीकार करे.*

----------


## preetam

nirala rajasthan apana rajasthan

----------


## sangita_sharma

बन्ना रे उदयपुर थें जाई जो म्हारी बननी ने चुन्दडी लाई जो बना गेल गजरा

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma

बन्ना रे उदयपुर थें जाई जो म्हारी बनी ने चुन्दडी लाई जो बना गेल गजरा

----------


## JEETJAWAN

> 'देखा मोहन का रूप जोड़ा रिश्ता अनूप 
> दूजा कोई स्वरुप मीरा माने न ''


बहुत ही बढीया और अच्*छी क्*वालिटी के चित्र है 
इन चित्रो के लिए आपका बहुत बहुत धन्*यवाद

----------


## sushilnkt

बहुत ही सुन्दर सुन्दर चित्र दिखा कर मन को मोह लिया हे 
सीमा जी आप ने तो

----------


## sangita_sharma

[COLOR=#ff0000][SIZE=4]''ख्वाजा मेरे ख्वाजा दिल में समा जा शाहों का शाह तू अली का दुलारा ''
दरगाह  शरीफ  ख्वाजा मोइद्दीन चिश्तीअजमेर राजस्थान

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## DIWANA DON

> 





> 





> 


 सीमा जी ( नियामक जी ),आपने बहुत ही खूबसूरती के साथ राजस्थान का चित्रण किया है +++ का कायदा बनता है ये मेरा दु:साहस भी हो सकता है यानी सूरज को दिया दिखने वाली बात भी हो सकती है

----------


## shashi009

सीमाजी, इन खूबसूरत और अनूठे चित्रों के लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद. इन सभी चित्रों को देख कर मन हर्षित हो गया.+++++++ रेपो स्वीकार करे.

----------


## sangita_sharma

न जइयो परदेस बलम केसरिया थें न जइयो परदेस 
बूंदी राजस्थान

----------


## sangita_sharma

रानी जी की बावड़ी 

Attachment 472086

केही कारन से मुख को मोड़ा बिच भंवर में किस विध छोड़ा
देस भयो परदेस केसरिया बालम आओ हमारे देस*

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma

............................

----------


## nhwtonk

[जामा मज्जिद टोंक]

----------


## AGENT VINOD876

> 



बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र

----------


## yogiraj_1984

:Tiranga:  एक मेरी तरफ से भी 
म्हारो राजस्थान  नम्बर एक

----------


## Shyam0Sharma

बहुत अच्छा सुत्र है

----------


## nhwtonk

यहाँ पर मानव एकता देखने को मिलती है  बहुत अच्छा प्रयास है

----------


## preetam

A Photo of Jaipur Capital of Rajasthan

----------


## yogiraj_1984

RAJASTHAN NO. 1

----------


## shashi009

> बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है मित्र





> एक मेरी तरफ से भी 
> म्हारो राजस्थान  नम्बर एक





> बहुत अच्छा सुत्र है





> यहाँ पर मानव एकता देखने को मिलती है  बहुत अच्छा प्रयास है





> A Photo of Jaipur Capital of Rajasthan


*
सभी दोस्तों का सूत्र पर हार्दिक स्वागत और सूत्र भ्रमण और अपना सहयोग देने के लिए दिल से धनयवाद, आप लोगो के सहयोग ने सूत्र को और भी सुन्दर और आकर्षक बना दिया है, इसी प्रकार अपना स्नेह और सहयोग देते रहेगे.....आप सभी का एक बार फिर से आभार और धन्यवाद.*

----------


## preetam

:Tiranga:

----------


## pony_s

*इन खूबसूरत और अनूठे चित्रों के संग्रह और  परस्तुती   लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद*

----------


## shashi009

> *इन खूबसूरत और अनूठे चित्रों के संग्रह और  परस्तुती   लिए बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद*


*सूत्र भ्रमण और उसकी सराहना करने के लिए दिल से धन्यवाद. आपके इन शब्दों ने हमारा उत्साह और भी बढ़ा दिया है. धन्यवाद.*

----------


## The Unique

*बहुत बढीया सुत्र है और काफी अनुठे और Unique चित्रोँ का सग्रँह हैँ।*

----------


## shashi009

> बहुत बढीया सुत्र है और काफी अनुठे और Unique चित्रोँ का सग्रँह हैँ।



युनिक्जी, उत्साह बढाने के लिए आपका दिल से शुकिया. आपको सूत्र की पोस्ट अच्छी लगी जान कर बहुत अच्चा लगा. इस सूत्र में मेने ही नहीं बल्कि बहुत से दोस्तों ने भी इसमे महत्त्व पूर्ण योगदान दिया है.

----------


## sangita_sharma

बीकानेर --राजस्थान

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## The Hacker

बहुत हि खुबसुरत तस्वीरेँ हैँ।

----------


## vickky681

*अति उत्तम सूत्र है मेरे भारत मैं इतना खुबसुरत परदेश खुबसूरत शहर मन बहुत ही प्रसन हो गया जो भी हो एक बार तो कम से कम जाना बनता है*

----------


## simply_deep

*रंगीलो राजस्थान..*

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma

पलक बिछायाँ में तो थाने बुलाया जी 
राजस्थान के जयपुर व् जोधपुर में स्थित ये महल व् किले राजस्थानी शान का छोटा सा नमूना हे

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## Raja44

सीमा जी चित्रोँ के साथ किले महल का नाम भी बतातीँ तो गैर राजस्थानियोँ को ज्यादा इजी रहता

----------


## DIWANA DON

उम्मेद भवन - जोधपुर

----------


## jeet6162

*बहुत ही मजेदार तस्वीरे है 
आपने तो धर बेठे ही राजस्थान की सेर कर दी*

----------


## Laluji

Bahut aacha tasvir hai.maja aa gaya

----------


## shashi009

सीमाजी, इतनी सुन्दर और बढ़िया प्रस्तुति के लिए दिल से आभार, आपकी पोस्ट ने तो सूत्र में चार चाँद लगा दिए है. ++++ रेपो स्वीकार करे, आगे और भी प्रस्तुत करे. धन्यवाद

----------


## tanha dil

> *करनी माता के मंदिर के अंदर चूहों की दावत*


काफी अच्छा सूत्र है ! देशनोक कस्बे मे स्थित करनी माता का मन्दिर एक प्रकार से विज्ञान पर आस्था की विजय के तौर पर भी देखा जा सकता है ।मन्दिर मे भ्रमण करते चुहे किसी श्रध्दालू से भयभीत क्यूँ नही होते विज्ञान के पास इसका कोई जवाब नही है ! सूत्रधार को बधाई!

----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma



----------


## sangita_sharma

थाने तो ध्यावे आखो मारवाड़ हो आखो गुजरात हो अजमाल जीरा कंवरा 
हाजरा हुजुर की जय हो खम्मा  खम्मा

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

ye jaipur me hi hain kya?mujhe to dikhe hi nhi the

----------


## Raja44

> 


सीमा जी लगता है ताजा ताजा रामदेवरा जाकर आये हो. अच्छा लगा.

----------


## sangita_sharma

nahi  me to aaj tak gai hi nahi

----------


## hindi9

maharaj umed singh ka banwaya umed bhavan ki pictures dekh kar bahut accha laga

----------


## bhagwant100

अति सुन्दर ... आपके तस्वीरों को देखकर अच्छा लगा ... वैसे मैं यहाँ नया सदस्य हूँ, आप सब लोगों से मिलकर ख़ुशी हुई !!!

----------


## loolugupta

अतिसुन्दर प्रस्तुति

----------


## loolugupta

वास्तव में लगता है हम इतिहास के पन्नो में विचरण कर रहे है

----------


## pardesi

agar aapki anumati ho to mere pass bhi Rajsthan ke kuchh Chitra hai unhe pash karu

----------


## pardesi

श्री पल्लू धाम मंदिर राजस्थान[ATTACH=CONFIG]786720

----------


## pardesi

श्री  भैरव नाथ जी

----------


## pardesi

श्री पल्लू धाम मंदिर राजस्थान

----------


## pardesi

gulab ki Holi

----------


## pardesi

*रंगीले राजस्थान की कुछ निराली तश्वीरे*

----------


## pardesi

*रंगीले राजस्थान की कुछ निराली तश्वीरे*

----------


## pardesi

*रंगीले राजस्थान की कुछ निराली तश्वीरे*

----------


## pardesi

*रंगीले राजस्थान की कुछ निराली तश्वीरे*

----------


## pardesi



----------


## pardesi



----------


## pardesi

*रंगीले राजस्थान की कुछ निराली तश्वीरे*

----------


## pardesi

*पुष्कर मेले की तस्वीर*

----------


## pardesi

पुष्कर मेले की तस्वीर

----------


## pardesi

पुष्कर मेले की तस्वीर

----------


## pardesi

पुष्कर मेले की तस्वीर

----------


## pardesi

पुष्कर मेले की तस्वीर

----------


## pardesi

पुष्कर मेले की तस्वीर

----------


## pardesi

पुष्कर मेले की तस्वीर

----------


## DIWANA DON

> पुष्कर मेले की तस्वीर





> पुष्कर मेले की तस्वीर





> पुष्कर मेले की तस्वीर





*वाह परदेशी जी , राजस्थानी छटा बिखेर ही दी आपने*

----------


## pardesi

> *वाह परदेशी जी , राजस्थानी छटा बिखेर ही दी आपने*


Dhayawad diwana don ji mene to ek chhota sa oras hi kiya hai

----------


## pardesi

ek rajsthani nar

----------


## pardesi

ek Rajsthani ghar

----------


## pardesi

ye pyas hai badi

----------


## pardesi

Gori ghughant me sharmave

----------


## pardesi

*रंगीले राजस्थान की कुछ निराली तश्वीरे*

----------


## pardesi

*रंगीले राजस्थान की कुछ निराली तश्वीरे*

----------


## pardesi

*रंगीले राजस्थान की कुछ निराली तश्वीरे*

----------


## pardesi

*रंगीले राजस्थान की कुछ निराली तश्वीरे*

----------


## pardesi

*रंगीले राजस्थान की कुछ निराली तश्वीरे*

----------


## loolugupta

ati rochak samagri

----------


## SS SHARMA

> *रंगीले राजस्थान की कुछ निराली तश्वीरे*





> *रंगीले राजस्थान की कुछ निराली तश्वीरे*





> *रंगीले राजस्थान की कुछ निराली तश्वीरे*





> *रंगीले राजस्थान की कुछ निराली तश्वीरे*



काफी कुछ दर्शाती तस्वीरें ।

----------


## DIWANA DON

> *रंगीले राजस्थान की कुछ निराली तश्वीरे*





> *रंगीले राजस्थान की कुछ निराली तश्वीरे*





> *रंगीले राजस्थान की कुछ निराली तश्वीरे*





> *रंगीले राजस्थान की कुछ निराली तश्वीरे*



बेहतरीन चित्र

----------

